
Latte Dock v0.6 – fresh air - buovjaga
http://psifidotos.blogspot.com/2017/04/latte-dock-v06-fresh-air.html
======
gespadas
Awesome !!! I'm gonna ditch GNOME in order to try this amazing dock. It make
me feel confident to go back to KDE Plasma.

